

The Hackers Who Keep the Washington Post Running - grellas
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/04/the-hackers-who-keep-the-washington-post-newsroom-running/236933/

======
simonw
This kind of thing is why I loved working for the Guardian. If you ever get
the chance to be a programmer in an international newsroom, I recommend taking
it.

------
pdenya
This is an interesting project, stringing together google translate and a
twitter widget...but why is it being covered like it's mainstream news?
There's a whole paragraph that covers a minor javascript issue that doesn't
seem relevant at all.

~~~
rocktronica
It's a relevant explanation of the technical for the non-technical. I'd much
rather a verbose explanation than a reference to "magic code" or some other
nonsense.

------
mikearagua
Umm... "hackers"? I know the term has fallen into disrepute but this all seems
a bit trivial.

~~~
simonw
15 lines of JavaScript that translates tweets from Russians, built in a
newsroom setting to help cover a bombing in Moscow, is a cool hack. Hacks
don't have to be technically complex, they should be smart solutions to
problems.

~~~
mikearagua
I think of a hack as a _non-obvious_ solution to a difficult technical
problem. I'm not saying they didn't do a good job, this is just more what I
would consider standard.

